# lets see you home made atv blades



## leroyh

i would like to see any and all home made blades 

i had one on my old 300 honda and it was great and now i am making a new one for my 550 arctic cat ( i think i am going to try a plastic front on it so the snow does not stick as bad


----------



## Reb

Don't have a home made plow but to reduce the snow sticking to the blade just have it sprayed with a bed liner like Rhino lining. I did mind several years ago and it is still working well.

When they spray it though have it sprayed so they end up with a fairly smooth finish rather than a course finish. Also, start at the top of the wear blade and go up. Don't spray the face of the wear blade or the snow will get underneath it and start peeling it off.

When I did mine my gas consumption went down by about 1/3 and my power increased do to less drag of the snow across the face of the plow.


----------



## leroyh

i will soon have my old blade ( from my old honda ) made to fit the new bike and then i have plans for a 66" one way blade so it will always be angled to one side and the blade shaped to match


----------



## T&M SnowMan

I just decided last week to start my own custom atv plow fabrication...Im starting out with rolling 1/8" stainless steel, 50" wide, after being rolled 16" high (without cutting edge, 17-18" with). This way I never have to worry about corrosion, paint etc...Ive already layed out the moldboard on paper, this week I will be rolling the s/s sheet...as far as the push tube design Im going back and forth between a high lift design or a long reach push tube design...leaning towards high lift design, Ive drawn up both possibilities so I have a parts/cut list...another project!!...cant wait to get it in gear....Think Im gonna top it off with a Fisher splash decal when Im done! I would like to see everyone elses custom jobs....I will definetely post pics when I get this going..


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

T&M SnowMan;856833 said:


> I just decided last week to start my own custom atv plow fabrication...Im starting out with rolling 1/8" stainless steel, 50" wide, after being rolled 16" high (without cutting edge, 17-18" with). This way I never have to worry about corrosion, paint etc...Ive already layed out the moldboard on paper, this week I will be rolling the s/s sheet...as far as the push tube design Im going back and forth between a high lift design or a long reach push tube design...leaning towards high lift design, Ive drawn up both possibilities so I have a parts/cut list...another project!!...cant wait to get it in gear....Think Im gonna top it off with a Fisher splash decal when Im done! I would like to see everyone elses custom jobs....I will definetely post pics when I get this going..


What kind of quad are you putting it on because i would go at least 60" IMO


----------



## T&M SnowMan

2005 Honda Rancher 400 AT 4x4 (jetted, exhaust, air filter, lift..more like a 450-475 after upgrades..This is just to have another toy, I don't want something that is going to take too much snow and stop me in my tracks, so 50" wide sounded reasonable...not using for profit, just for $h!ts and giggles figured I would make one.


----------



## eicivic

Here is my Arctic Cat 366 with my John Deere 46" plow.. Yeah its a small blade but here in missouri we don't get a whole lot of snow.. I wish we did.. Maybe this year is our year. It's been a while since we've had a good snow.


----------



## JoeCool

I already posted a few pics. But I made 12" extensions for either side of a 48" cycle country blade and used up some construction yellow paint I had sitting on the shelf. Then masked it off and used up some cherry red that didn't match the farmall I was painting. Here is the post.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=844715&postcount=69


----------



## T&M SnowMan

JoeCool;857747 said:


> I already posted a few pics. But I made 12" extensions for either side of a 48" cycle country blade and used up some construction yellow paint I had sitting on the shelf. Then masked it off and used up some cherry red that didn't match the farmall I was painting. Here is the post.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=844715&postcount=69


way to work guy...I like the paint job, looks great, has some character!....Im just waiting for my moldboard to get rolled and then Im off to the races fabbing up my new atv plow


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Im rolling the plow moldboard today hopefully, its a 48" wide piece and I will be adding 6" extensions on the outsides to make 60" total blade width...hoping to get that out of the way today and possibly post some pics on here by tomorrow!!


----------



## chuckraduenz

heres mine. made it in the summer of 2008 before i lost my job in fall of 2008.


----------



## tjslawnservice

chuckraduenz;860204 said:


> heres mine. made it in the summer of 2008 before i lost my job in fall of 2008.


Do you have a pic of how its mounted in the rear???


----------



## chuckraduenz

the middle pic shows the plate i made to mount to the wheeler. i used the same plate on my 2000 and my 2008. same spot. i just had to make the push tube a few inches longer. havent had an issue yet for those of you who think it wont work.. 2nd yr of useing it that way.......


----------



## tjslawnservice

I like the way you set it up. I was just curious how well it worked.


----------



## chuckraduenz

tjslawnservice;910757 said:


> I like the way you set it up. I was just curious how well it worked.


it work good. i like it. the first winter i plowed with it. 08/09 winter i hit a hidden rock froze in the ground. it wasent big. but it almost made me fly over the bars. BOOM. i swore i broke or bent something. but i didnt. it just left a gouge in the wear bar is all it did. then just a week ago after the first snowfall i hit a hidden pile of dirt. it tripped and when right over the pile. id have to say after that it has to be built pretty good to not bent anything yet.
altho now that i plow a few driveways id like to have a 60" now. or evon a 60" v blade. if id ever build a plow again it be a 60" v plow.

i personaly think the long push tubes are stronger than the front mount ones.


----------



## pipsqueak54

*push tubes*

I like the way u mounted ur blade up to ur machine. I was just wondering what the lenght and width of the push tube is that mounts to the plow, because i have a swisher plow and i want to do the same. I already have the plate that hooks up to the machine now i just need to figure out how to make the push tube just right. That is why i was wondering if you can give me some pointers on how to get on the right track.


----------



## kylegmc3500

nice setup atvs plow great.


----------



## tomdeweese

*homemade plow on a 250es*



leroyh;841586 said:


> i would like to see any and all home made blades
> 
> i had one on my old 300 honda and it was great and now i am making a new one for my 550 arctic cat ( i think i am going to try a plastic front on it so the snow does not stick as bad


just built this have not got use it yet its on a honda 250es have a winch coming for to lift manualy turns


----------

